# perché? perché? perché??? [strano problema rete]

## JacoMozzi

Ciao a tutti.

Ci sono momenti in cui la pazienza comincia veramente a raggiungere devastanti limiti.

Ecco il problema:

Ho passato il mio modem usb da un pc all'altro perché, il modem funziona bene con i driver eci, tutto é a posto. Quindi tento di fare un ping www.altavista.com e funziona   :Laughing: 

Quello che continuo a chiedermi e perché nn riesco a navigare. Se cmq riesco a pingare www.altavista.com, nn ci sono problemi di dns e quindi dovrebbe funzionare.

Perché nn funzia   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie mille a tutti per la pazienza, spero che almeno voi ne abbiate un po' per me   :Shocked: 

Ciao 

jaco

----------

## akiross

io avevo questo problema, ma su un router. Avevo un'opzione disabilitata, che serviva per il TCP fowarding (o cose cosi) ed era necessaria per navigare.

Su un modem non dovrebbe presentarsi questo problema.

Pero'... se ci si pensa con calma...

allora:

se riesci a fare il ping vuol dire che puoi accedere alla rete esterna

e che non c'e' nessun problema con resolv.

A questo punto mi chiedo: non e' che c'e' qualche ostacolo (?firewall?) che ti impedisce di navigare? Non vorrei dire una cazzata, ma se il un programma chiude la porta 80 non navighi.

Mi sembra l'unica cosa possibile... per ora

ciao

----------

## JacoMozzi

C'ho pensato anch'io m'ha ho svuotato tutte le regole di iptables e quindi mi ritrovo con:

```

pentium linux # iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination       

```

Nn riesco a capire cosa possa essere   :Sad: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Sono  appena diventato apprendista, ma i problemi sembrano aumentarmi al posto che diminuire   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Jaco

----------

## akiross

hai gia provato ad usifruire di altri servizi diversi dalla navigazione web?

esempio: icq, IRC, FTP, ssh...

se anche questi danno esito negativo, allora mi sa che bisoga pensare a qualcosa di piu' generale che il firewall...

ciauz

----------

## JacoMozzi

No, ssh per esempio funziona. 

Però ho trovato che il file /etc/ppp/ip-up nn contiene niente di eseguibile, mentre sull'altro pc sì.

```

pentium ppp # more ip-up 

#!/bin/sh

# this is a script which is executed after connecting the ppp interface.

# look at man pppd for details

# the followings parameters are available:

# $1 = interface-name

# $2 = tty-device

# $3 = speed

# $4 = local-IP-address

# $5 = remote-IP-address

# $6 = ipparam

```

Mi sembra che magari sia qua il problema, anche se cmq nn riesco a capire perché se pingo ok, ma se navigo no  :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie mille ancora

Jaco

----------

## paolo

All'apparenza sempre tutto strano.

E' la legge di Murphy  :Smile: 

Provato 

```
telnet www.altavista.com 80
```

 ?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## JacoMozzi

Un attimo che provo...

sto diventando matto   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

avrò attaccato e staccato il modem 100 volte   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

grazie provo subito.

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Dunque: 

```

pentium giakomino # telnet www.altavista.com 80

Trying 209.73.164.91...

Connected to www.altavista.com.

Escape character is '^]'.

```

Con mia sorpresa ho però visto che al primo ping www.altavista.com:

```
pentium ppp # ping www.altavista.com

PING www.altavista.com (209.73.164.91) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from altavista.com (209.73.164.91): icmp_seq=1 ttl=239 time=208 ms

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable

--- www.altavista.com ping statistics ---

8 packets transmitted, 1 received, 87% packet loss, time 7007ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 208.214/208.214/208.214/0.000 ms

```

e poi ho riprovato e funzionava, ma dopo la terza volta: 

```

pentium ppp # ping www.altavista.com

ping: unknown host www.altavista.com

```

questo per 3 volte, poi tutto normale.

Il fatto che adesso che uso l'altro pc per andare in internet, su questo (cioè quello sul quale ho il problema riesco a navigare e pingare tranquillamente)

Cosa può essere il mistero??

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao 

Grazie millle a tutti

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Questo problema mi sta angosciando. Sto provando tutte le vie ma nn riesco ad uscirne   :Sad:   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Provato a sistemare la routing table? Prova a connetterti e dopo, da root, a scrivere

route add default dev ppp0

Non vorrei fosse un problema di packet loss

----------

## JacoMozzi

ci provo subito subito al volo e poi faccio sapere!

Grazie mille

Jaco   :Shocked: 

----------

## leon_73

Giusto per curiosita', ma fare un bel 

```
tcpdump host www.altavista.com
```

 non ti potrebbe dare una mano?

Qualcosa che insomma ti possa dare una mano a capire che cosa "dice" il tuo pc???

Leo

----------

## JacoMozzi

Un telnet sulla porta 80 funziona.

Sono veramente angosciato da questo problema. 

Posto altre info casomai possono servire.

x Dani Tsevech: ho provato a dare 

```
 route add default dev ppp0
```

 ma nn cambia niente.

allora: 

Pc con problema

tabella di route prima di connettersi: 

```

Kernel IP routing table         

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

```

dopo essersi connesso 

```

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

193.192.254.74  0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0

```

Dopo aver provato a navigare (notare il cambiamento di IP  :Shocked:  )

```

Kernel IP routing table         

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

193.192.254.77  0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         193.192.254.77  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

```

Altro pc senza problemi

tabella di route appena connesso:

```

Kernel IP routing table         

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

193.192.254.74  0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0

```

Grazie mille 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Jaco

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

domanda ignorantella:

nel pc problematico gira dhcpd? Se si' prova a usare IP interni statici e chiudere quel demone.

Il cambio di IP per ppp0 non puo' essere giustificato che dal drop della linea e riassegnazione. Tieni presente che i modem USB e _specie_ quelli che si affidano a eciadsl sono daverro delle porcherie... Il come funzionera' dipende molto dalla presenza di altre periferiche USB, il controller, il kernel, le apps in esecuzione...

Inizialmente l'avevo installato sul mio desktop ma quando lo tolsi,  X è impazzito (da notare che sia mouse che kb sono ps/2!!!). Blocando le USB dal bios mi ha riportato nella norma. Attualmente funziona piutosto bene sul gateway che gira solo un sistema di base, nudo.

----------

## JacoMozzi

Non nn c'é dhcp. Ma secondo te perché succede?

Hai già avuto esperienze?

Sto veramente impazzendo anche i moduli caricati sono gli stessi che sull'altro pc   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Grazie mille

Jaco

----------

## shev

Prova a dare:

```
echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_ecn
```

a volte da problemi se abilitato.  Ma l'unica cosa che non funziona è il collegamento a siti tramite browser? A *nessun* sito? Cosa funziona con esattezza? Cmq come proponeva Leon un bel tcpdump non può che aiutare.

----------

## JacoMozzi

Dunque a tutti i siti nn funziona.

Sto or ora emergiando il tcpdump .

cmq ho già provato a dare 

```
echo "0" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_ecn 
```

 ma non cambia niente. 

Fra pochi minuti vi saprò dire

Grazie mille

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Eh sì, qui ci vuole un esorcista, ecco il dump, prima ho fatto un 

```
ping www.altavista.com
```

 e poi un 

```
links www.altavista.com
```

ecco:

```

pentium problema_ppp # cat dump

pentium giakomino # tcpdump -i ppp0 host www.altavista.com

tcpdump: listening on ppp0

20:48:54.509606 62.167.200.238 > 209.73.180.8: icmp: echo request (DF)

20:48:54.649062 209.73.180.8 > 62.167.200.238: icmp: echo reply (DF)

20:48:55.516314 62.167.200.238 > 209.73.180.8: icmp: echo request (DF)

20:48:55.658574 209.73.180.8 > 62.167.200.238: icmp: echo reply (DF)

20:48:56.526306 62.167.200.238 > 209.73.180.8: icmp: echo request (DF)

20:48:56.668391 209.73.180.8 > 62.167.200.238: icmp: echo reply (DF)

20:48:57.536309 62.167.200.238 > 209.73.180.8: icmp: echo request (DF)

20:48:57.678205 209.73.180.8 > 62.167.200.238: icmp: echo reply (DF)

20:48:58.546310 62.167.200.238 > 209.73.180.8: icmp: echo request (DF)

20:48:58.687065 209.73.180.8 > 62.167.200.238: icmp: echo reply (DF)

20:48:59.556310 62.167.200.238 > 209.73.180.8: icmp: echo request (DF)

20:48:59.697827 209.73.180.8 > 62.167.200.238: icmp: echo reply (DF)

20:49:00.566313 62.167.200.238 > 209.73.180.8: icmp: echo request (DF)

20:49:00.707654 209.73.180.8 > 62.167.200.238: icmp: echo reply (DF)

20:49:16.997174 62.167.200.238.1028 > 209.73.180.8.www: S 505389996:505389996(0) win 5808 <mss 1452,sackOK,timestamp 1191596 0,nop,wscale 0> (DF)

20:49:17.134654 209.73.180.8.www > 62.167.200.238.1028: S 1134397667:1134397667(0) ack 505389997 win 32767 <mss 1452,sackOK,timestamp 1443191936 1191596,nop,wscale 0> (DF)

20:49:17.134736 62.167.200.238.1028 > 209.73.180.8.www: . ack 1 win 5808 <nop,nop,timestamp 1191609 1443191936> (DF)

20:49:17.177574 62.167.200.238.1028 > 209.73.180.8.www: P 1:534(533) ack 1 win 5808 <nop,nop,timestamp 1191614 1443191936> (DF)

20:49:17.566283 62.167.200.238.1028 > 209.73.180.8.www: P 1:534(533) ack 1 win 5808 <nop,nop,timestamp 1191653 1443191936> (DF)

20:49:18.346278 62.167.200.238.1028 > 209.73.180.8.www: P 1:534(533) ack 1 win 5808 <nop,nop,timestamp 1191731 1443191936> (DF)

20:49:19.906283 62.167.200.238.1028 > 209.73.180.8.www: P 1:534(533) ack 1 win 5808 <nop,nop,timestamp 1191887 1443191936> (DF)

tcpdump: pcap_loop: recvfrom: Network is down

```

dopo questo la rete nn funziona più per una quindicina di secondi, passati questi posso ricominciare a pingare altavista

Cosa può essere il problema?

Mi sento inerme davanti al mio pc 

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

Grazie mille

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Aggiornamento, ho notato che ogni volta che mi connetto mi da sempre lo stesso ip, cioè 193.192.254.74, mentre sull'altro pc é tutto a posto, e l'ip cambia ad ogni connessione.

Chiedo quindi ai guru della rete cosa può essere che implica questa non dinamicità dell'ip, visto che cmq i driver eci li ho configurati senza ip fisso, ecco il file eciadsl.conf:

```

VID1=0547

PID1=2131

VID2=0915

PID2=8000

MODE=LLC_RFC2364

VCI=35

VPI=8

FIRMWARE=/etc/eciadsl/firmware00.bin

SYNCH=/etc/eciadsl/synch02.bin

PPPD_USER=XXXXXXXXXXX

PPPD_PASSWD=

USE_DHCP=no

USE_STATICIP=no

STATICIP=

GATEWAY=

MODEM=Zyxel Prestige 630-41

PROVIDER=CH..Sunrise

DNS1=194.158.230.53

DNS2=194.158.230.54

```

Grazie mille

Jaco

----------

## shev

Sei sicuro di alcuni parametri?

```

MODE=LLC_RFC2364

```

qui dovrebbe essere MODE=VCM_RFC2364 per una normale connessione PPPoA con modem usb, non quella che hai usato tu.

Prova a cambiarlo, magari è proprio qui l'errore, visto che sono entrambi PPPoA ma che hanno caratteristiche leggermente diverse (null encpsulation vs llc routed). Facci sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

No, quello sono sicuro che non é anche perché sull'altro PC funziona. Ho infatti provato a cambiare e mettere 

```
VCM_RFC2364 
```

 ma non funzia. Ecco il file eciadsl.conf del pc funzionante:

```

[giakomino@amd giakomino]$ cat /etc/eciadsl/eciadsl.conf

VID1=0547

PID1=2131

VID2=0915

PID2=8000

MODE=LLC_RFC2364

VCI=35

VPI=8

FIRMWARE=/etc/eciadsl/firmware00.bin

SYNCH=/etc/eciadsl/synch01.bin

PPPD_USER=XXXXXXXXXXXX

PPPD_PASSWD=

USE_DHCP=no

USE_STATICIP=no

STATICIP=

GATEWAY=

MODEM=Zyxel Prestige 630-41

PROVIDER=Sunrise

DNS1=194.158.230.53

DNS2=194.158.230.54

```

Non ho mai avuto un problema che mi angosciasse come questo e questo forum e voi siete il mio punto di riferimento per la gentoo.   :Laughing: 

Grazie mille ancora

Jaco

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

se facevi un diff tra i due file vedresti che usi 2 synch files diversi.

synch01.bin nel funzionante,

synch02.bin nel altro.

Questo poco aiuta a spiegare perche' http ti fa saltare in aria mentre altri protocoli no... Provaci questa piccola modifica e poi magari chiamiamo un esorcista

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ho provato tutti e 33 i bin che danno di prova quelli del driver eci.  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ed ho concluso che solo 3 funzionano per me, lo 01, lo 02 e il 12, adesso ho riprovato ad usare lo 01 che sarebbo lo stesso del pc funzionante e, mentre due giorni fa non riusciva a connettersi, ora si connette, però il problema c'é sempre. 

Quello che mi pare strano é: 

1) Perché cristo non riesco a navigare?

2) Perché mi cade la rete per una quindicina di secondi quando provo a navigare.

Per il PC chiamate un'esorcista, per me uno psichiatra grazie   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ecco inoltre il log del pppd del pc che non funziona  :Crying or Very sad: 

```

Jul 23 14:58:28 [pppd] pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Jul 23 14:58:28 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Jul 23 14:58:28 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyp0

Jul 23 14:58:44 [pppd] local  IP address 62.167.121.183

Jul 23 14:58:44 [pppd] remote IP address 193.192.254.26

Jul 23 14:58:44 [pppd] primary   DNS address 194.230.1.168

Jul 23 14:58:44 [pppd] secondary DNS address 194.230.1.232

Jul 23 14:59:17 [kernel] device ppp0 entered promiscuous mode

Jul 23 15:00:27 [kernel] device ppp0 left promiscuous mode

Jul 23 15:00:39 [kernel] device ppp0 entered promiscuous mode

Jul 23 15:00:52 [kernel] device ppp0 left promiscuous mode

Jul 23 15:01:00 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15.

Jul 23 15:01:00 [pppd] Connection terminated.

```

ed ecco il log del pc che funziona: 

```

ul 24 15:34:25 amd pppd[2749]: pppd 2.4.1 started by giakomino, uid 0

Jul 24 15:34:25 amd pppd[2749]: Using interface ppp0

Jul 24 15:34:25 amd pppd[2749]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

Jul 24 15:34:25 amd /etc/hotplug/net.agent: assuming ppp0 is already up

Jul 24 15:34:33 amd pppd[2749]: local  IP address 62.167.196.152

Jul 24 15:34:33 amd pppd[2749]: remote IP address 193.192.254.59

Jul 24 15:34:33 amd pppd[2749]: primary   DNS address 194.230.1.136

Jul 24 15:34:33 amd pppd[2749]: secondary DNS address 194.230.1.232

Jul 24 16:01:00 amd CROND[2785]: (root) CMD (nice -n 19 run-parts /etc/cron.hourly) 

Jul 24 17:01:00 amd CROND[2798]: (root) CMD (nice -n 19 run-parts /etc/cron.hourly) 

Jul 24 18:01:00 amd CROND[2813]: (root) CMD (nice -n 19 run-parts /etc/cron.hourly) 

Jul 24 18:53:04 amd pppd[2762]: Terminating on signal 15.

Jul 24 18:53:04 amd pppd[2762]: Connection terminated.

Jul 24 18:53:04 amd pppd[2762]: Connect time 198.7 minutes.

Jul 24 18:53:04 amd pppd[2762]: Sent 218982 bytes, received 976243 bytes.

```

C'é quel promiscuous mode che non mi piace   :Crying or Very sad: 

Qualcuno che ne sa più di un povero pazzo quale sto diventando ha qualche lume?

Grazie mille 

Jaco

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

la modalita promiscua probabilmente fu triggerata da tcpdump. In verità significa che la interfaccia accetta di tutto e non solo i pachetti che sono indirizzati a essa. Utile per sniffare reti (del resto tcpdump e' appunto uno sniffer).

----------

## JacoMozzi

Nel mio momento di sconforto, non ho potuto fare a meno di notare una cosa..  :Embarassed: 

Cerri, ho magari detto qcosa in qualche post in maniera sgarbata?

Se é successo, mi scuso con te.

Scusate tutti per l'OT, ma ho avuto questa sensazione.

Grazie mille

Angosciato, vi saluto.

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Quindi non c'entra la modalità promiscua   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ed io che pensavo potesse c'entrare   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie mille

Jaco

----------

## cerri

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Nel mio momento di sconforto, non ho potuto fare a meno di notare una cosa.. 
> 
> Cerri, ho magari detto qcosa in qualche post in maniera sgarbata?
> 
> Se é successo, mi scuso con te.

 

 :Shocked:   ma stai scherzando???

Se hai avuto questa sensazione perche' non ho messo bocca e' solo perche' sono stato un po' distante dal forum e ho quindi evitato thread un po' lunghetti...

Nella fattispecie il tuo era ben seguito e pensavo che la cosa si stesse risolvendo...  :Smile: 

/me si sente in colpa e legge tutto il post  :Smile: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Mi sento sollevato  :Smile: . È solo che sapendo che sei sysadmin mi é sembrato strano che tu non intervenissi  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Grazie mille

Jaco

----------

## cerri

Piu' che altro ho *fortunatamente* poco a che fare con modem usb...  :Smile: 

Ho notato una cosa. Che kernel usi nell'altro pc? E sopratutto, usi devfs?

Pc che funziona.

 *Quote:*   

> Jul 24 15:34:25 amd pppd[2749]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

 

Pc che NON funziona.

 *Quote:*   

> Jul 23 14:58:28 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyp0

 

Il fatto che tu riesca cmq a fare un telnet sulla porta 80 significa che la connessione viene stabilita con successo, tuttavia non significa che la navigazione vada.

----------

## JacoMozzi

Dunque, sul pc con la gentoo (con problema) uso un kernel 2.4.21 ac3, mentre sull'altro ho una MDK 9.0 con kernel 2.4.19. Ho guardato in fstab ed ho notato che uso devfs:

```

none /dev/pts devpts mode=0620 0 0

```

mentre nella gentoo non c'é devfs.

Grazie mille Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Aggiornamento:

Posto anche l'output di startmodem sul pc funzionante: 

```

pentium problema_ppp # cat output_startmodem_amd 

[root@amd giakomino]# startmodem &

[1] 2077

[root@amd giakomino]# 

setting up USB support (1/5)..

ehci-hcd seems to be present trying to remove it...

ehci-hcd removed successfully

loading OHCI support

/lib/modules/2.4.19-16mdk/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-ohci.o.gz: init_module: 

No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, 

including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

modprobe: insmod 

/lib/modules/2.4.19-16mdk/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-ohci.o.gz failed

modprobe: insmod usb-ohci failed

couldn't load usb-ohci module

loading firmware (2/5)..

/proc/bus/usb/002/000: No such file or directory

/proc/bus/usb/002/000: No such file or directory

/proc/bus/usb/002/000: No such file or directory

/proc/bus/usb/002/000: No such file or directory

/proc/bus/usb/002/000: No such file or directory

/proc/bus/usb/002/000: No such file or directory

/proc/bus/usb/002/003: No such file or directory

/proc/bus/usb/002/003: No such file or directory

/proc/bus/usb/002/003: No such file or directory

GlobeSpan USB ADSL WAN Modem compatible modem found (in 2006ms)

ECI load 1: success

firmware loaded successfully

setting up modem (3/5)..

ECI load 2: success

synchronization successful

connecting modem (4/5)..

using channel 1

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Looking for secret in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets for client 

XXXXXX@adslplus.ch server (null)

Got client XXXXXX@adslplus.ch

Got server *

Got secret *

Got auth_addr *

Got client *

Looking for secret in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets for client 

XXXXXX@adslplus.ch server (null)

Got client XXXXXX@adslplus.ch

Got server *

Got secret *

Got auth_addr *

Got client *

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb3f4ae24>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb3f4ae24>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0xcf <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x252c1c2f>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0xcf <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x252c1c2f>]

rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x54 <c1241060928598917a2d451766e3bd95>, name = 

"ipc-bel630-r-lc-02"]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb3f4ae24>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0xd0 <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x252c32fb>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0xd0 <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x252c32fb>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb3f4ae24>]

rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x55 <c1f30e908f7b88a07a2d45177bcab354>, name = 

"ipc-bel630-r-lc-02"]

Looking for secret in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets for client 

XXXXXX@adslplus.ch server ipc-bel630-r-lc-02

Got client XXXXXX@adslplus.ch

Got server *

Got secret *

Got auth_addr *

Got client *

sent [CHAP Response id=0x55 <d97f5c2d6fb1fb00cf0552d946b5d7c1>, name = 

"XXXXXX@adslplus.ch"]

rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x55 ""]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 

0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <addr 62.167.36.220> <ms-dns1 194.230.1.136> 

<ms-dns3 194.230.1.232>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 62.167.36.220> <ms-dns1 194.230.1.136> 

<ms-dns3 194.230.1.232>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x2 <addr 62.167.36.220> <ms-dns1 194.230.1.136> 

<ms-dns3 194.230.1.232>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2a <addr 193.192.254.74>]

sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x2a <addr 193.192.254.74>]

not replacing existing default route to eth0 [192.168.0.2]

local  IP address 62.167.36.220

remote IP address 193.192.254.74

primary   DNS address 194.230.1.136

secondary DNS address 194.230.1.232

connection successful

setting up route table (5/5)..

waiting for ppp0..

removing existing default route (eth0)..

adding default route..

default route added: ppp0

```

e l'output di startmodem sul pc  NON funzionante:

```

pentium problema_ppp # cat output_startmodem_pentium 

pentium problema_ppp # 

setting up USB support (1/5)..

loading UHCI support

warning: usb-uhci module doesn't exist

loading firmware (2/5)..

firmware seems to be already loaded

setting up modem (3/5)..

ECI load 2: success

synchronization successful

connecting modem (4/5)..

using channel 3

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyp1

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xd9587107>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xd9587107>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x33 <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x25026935>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x33 <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x25026935>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xd9587107>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xd9587107>]

cbcp_lowerup

want: 2

rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x46 <e29f1f8b8c1cc3ab7a2d45175bc1e944>, name = "ipc-bel630-r-lc-02"]

sent [CHAP Response id=0x46 <97ad9069cb09c4684841b9e844bc36b2>, name = "XXXXXX@adslplus.ch"]

rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x46 ""]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <addr 62.167.70.181> <ms-dns1 194.230.1.168> <ms-dns3 194.230.1.232>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 62.167.70.181> <ms-dns1 194.230.1.168> <ms-dns3 194.230.1.232>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x2 <addr 62.167.70.181> <ms-dns1 194.230.1.168> <ms-dns3 194.230.1.232>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x4 <addr 193.192.254.77>]

sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x4 <addr 193.192.254.77>]

local  IP address 62.167.70.181

remote IP address 193.192.254.77

primary   DNS address 194.230.1.168

secondary DNS address 194.230.1.232

connection successful

setting up route table (5/5)..

waiting for ppp0..

adding default route..

default route to ppp0 already exists

```

Come si può vedere c'é qcosa che non funziona, queste due righe 

```
cbcp_lowerup

want: 2 
```

 sono molto strane.Ho già provveduto a cercare su internet ma senza risultati che potevano fare al mio caso

Grazie mille

Jaco

----------

## cerri

Noterei anche:

```
loading UHCI support 

 warning: usb-uhci module doesn't exist 
```

----------

## JacoMozzi

Quello lo fa anche sul pc funzionante, é che al posto del modulo usb-uhci ho caricato il modulo uhci. Ho già visto che gli sviluppatori del driver dicono che uno sia meglio dell'altro, ma che cmq funzia con tutt'e due.

Continuo a non capire   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Grazie mille a tutti.

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ SÌ 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Funziona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ho ricompilato il kernel e non so perché per magia tutto funziona!!!!!!!

Grazie mille a tutti!!!!!!!!

Sono ottimista!!!!!!!!!

Jaco 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

adesso mi stampo tutti gli output possibili per non dimenticarmi della situazione, anche se in effetti é tutto uguale a prima   :Confused:   e questo mi terrorizza   :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> anche se in effetti é tutto uguale a prima    e questo mi terrorizza  

 

Ma hai semplicemente ricompilato lo stesso kernel con le stesse opzioni?   :Shocked: 

----------

## cerri

ora devi fare un reply dove posti anche la foto del pc...  :Razz: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Cerri ti devo ringranziare, perché finalmente si é scoperto cos'é che era, anche se il mistero rimane   :Rolling Eyes: 

Dunque sull'altro pc caricavo tranquillamente il modulo uhci, dava gli errori, ma funzionava (anche quelli del driver dicevano che non era una cosa così tanto importante se si caricasse uno o l'altro driver   :Twisted Evil:  )

Su questo pc invece si connette, ma con il modulo usb-uhci si naviga, con l'uhci no!

Eh sì, sono contento, veramente contento, anche se mi scazza sapere che su questo stesso pc utilizzavo il modulo uhci sulla mandrake, e potevo navigare. :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ho passato due giorni d'angoscia, ma finalmente adesso ne sono uscito.

Ringrazio tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato, se mai c'incontreremo di persona vi offriro da bere   :Cool: 

Grazie mille

Adesso posso finalmente cominciare con le cose serie (firewall, apache, ftp  :Smile:   )

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## cerri

lieto fine   :Cool: 

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

finalmente risolto il mistero!

e senza stregoni per lo più   :Razz: 

Te l'avevo detto che USB è roba strana... e più passa il tempo più storie assurde ne sento. Ovviamente, le differenze tra i 2 driver sono sostanziali per lo specifico controller che non riesce a gestire bene le device sotto uhci.

----------

## JacoMozzi

 :Laughing: 

Mi sa che anche solo il pensiero di spazzare via l'installazione della gentoo per rimetterne un'altra ha intimidito il mio pc   :Twisted Evil: 

¨Jaco

----------

## cerri

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> spazzare via l'installazione della gentoo per rimetterne un'altra

 

SACRILEGIO!!!!!!!!

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *JacoMozzi wrote:*   spazzare via l'installazione della gentoo per rimetterne un'altra 
> 
> SACRILEGIO!!!!!!!!

 

Quando riusciremo a scrollarci di dosso le pessime abitudini lasciateci in eredità da altrettanto pessimi software... eehh, un giorno il nostro sogno si avvererà  :Razz: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Scusate, ho peccato   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Certo che sapere che lo stesso modulo, sullo stesso hardware funzionava a dovere fa girare le palline  :Mad: 

CIao a tutti

Jaco

----------

## idonda

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Adesso posso finalmente cominciare con le cose serie (firewall, apache, ftp   )
> 
> Ciao 
> ...

 

scusa hai ricompilato il kernel, come?

uhci l'hai eliminato?.. il resto è sempre modulare?

----------

